# XD vs. XDm vs. XD Compact



## bluedefence (Dec 9, 2008)

I am interested in getting two guns in the near future and im having trouble getting any information on them. My partner likes the XD and the new XDm just came out. what i really want is a full size gun and a compact where the magizines are interchangeable. i want to get .45 but springfield doesnt make the XDm in 45 yet or ever, i dont know. anyone have an ideas if the 5in xd and 3in xd compact can interchange thier magizines? 

i have a kimber tle/IIRL 1911 full size with an ultra carry backup and its nice but heavy. any ideas are welcomed!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes. The compact XD models actually come with a Tactical/Service model magazine with a sleeve as well as a flush-fit magazine. The magazines are interchangeable, but I'm pretty sure the regular XD mags _do not_ interchange with the XD-M magazines. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## bluedefence (Dec 9, 2008)

any ideas if springfield is going to make more models of the XDm, or is the 9mm and .40 all i got to choose from?


----------

